# Ersatzteil unbekannt - Cube STEREO 150



## jschma (1. Oktober 2021)

Hi zusammen,

es geht um dieses Rad: https://www.bike-angebot.de/cube-stereo-150-c-62-race-29-olive-n-grey-2021.html

Mir ist beim Fahren leider das Gegengewinde von diesem Bauteil rausgefallen. Ich brauche daher wohl eine komplette Steckachse (?). Wenn ich Steckachse google, finde ich immer nur die Achsen für das Vorder bzw Hinterrrad.

Wie heißt das Teil hier und welches wäre das passende Ersatzteil?  Es geht um die Steckachse die am Pedal heraussteht. 

Danke für ein paar Tipps!


----------



## gyor (1. Oktober 2021)

Nen neuen Bolzen müsstest du wahrscheinlich bei nem Cube Händler bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jschma (1. Oktober 2021)

Das versuche ich aktuell. Der Cube Shop von dem ich das Bike hab kommt seit fast 3 Wochen nicht in die Gänge (Ist ein Garantiefall). Dafür kann er nix, Lieferschwierigkeiten direkt bei Cube... Aber so langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr zu warten und kauf es eben auf eigene Kosten neu.

Wenn ich denn weiß, was ich genau kaufen muss


----------



## Eumelino (1. Oktober 2021)

Steht auf der Achse nicht eine Artikelnummer drauf, welche du googeln könntest? Ist zumindest bei meinem 140er so. Bezeichnung dürfte iwas mit "Schraubensatz Hauptlager" sein.


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (1. Oktober 2021)

Sollte glaub ich das hier sein, ist aber auch nicht lieferbar:
https://www.bike24.de/p1185395.html?q=cube stereo lager
Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, wo das Gegenstück für die Schraube, sprich die Mutter, ist.
Kannst du vielleicht mal die andere Seit fotografieren?


----------



## jschma (1. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank! Das hilft mir weiter. Hab es tatsächlich hier gefunden, da ist es lieferbar und mein Modell ist auch explizit aufgelistet. Ein Foto kann ich Morgen machen, aber frage mich schon auch, wo das denn reingeschraubt wird an der Gegenseite... weil im Rahmen gibt es kein Gewinde...


----------



## jake (1. Oktober 2021)

Das Gewinde müsste ja in der Schwinge sein


----------



## jschma (1. Oktober 2021)

jake schrieb:


> Das Gewinde müsste ja in der Schwinge sein


Wieder was gelernt... Schwinge...  OK also ich meinte in der Schwinge (aka Rahmen) gibt es keines. Die Achsschraube (aka Steckachse) dreht einfach ins leere aktuell. Daher die Annahme, dass das "gegenstück mit Gewinde" fehlt...


----------



## jake (1. Oktober 2021)

Da ist eine Mutter zu erahnen  mach doch mal ein Bild von deinem Rad


----------



## fweik (1. Oktober 2021)

jschma schrieb:


> Das versuche ich aktuell. Der Cube Shop von dem ich das Bike hab kommt seit fast 3 Wochen nicht in die Gänge (Ist ein Garantiefall). Dafür kann er nix, Lieferschwierigkeiten direkt bei Cube... Aber so langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr zu warten und kauf es eben auf eigene Kosten neu.
> 
> Wenn ich denn weiß, was ich genau kaufen muss


"Garantiefall": Da hast du wohl nicht vor jeder Fahrt die Schrauben kontrolliert!


----------



## jschma (2. Oktober 2021)

jake schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1348359
> Da ist eine Mutter zu erahnen  mach doch mal ein Bild von deinem Rad


Da ist es  Was man da sieht, ist eben der Bolzen der sich ins leere dreht 
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob in den verlinkten Set das entsprechende Gegenstück überhaupt enthalten ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_Nikopol (2. Oktober 2021)

Cube Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager Stereo SHPC
Bin jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher ob das für dein Modelljahr passt, hier ist derselbe Satz als Modelljahr 2016
Stereo 160 deklariert
CUBE Lager-/Schraubensatz für STEREO 160 (2015) Hauptlager - 10501
Ich würde nochmal beim Händler nachfragen, ob das richtig ist


----------



## jschma (3. Oktober 2021)

Alex_Nikopol schrieb:


> Cube Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager Stereo SHPC
> Bin jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher ob das für dein Modelljahr passt, hier ist derselbe Satz als Modelljahr 2016
> Stereo 160 deklariert
> CUBE Lager-/Schraubensatz für STEREO 160 (2015) Hauptlager - 10501
> Ich würde nochmal beim Händler nachfragen, ob das richtig ist


Danke, ich probiers mal damit und melde mich nochmal


----------



## StefanF91 (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

laut Cube Ersatzteilliste von 2019 hat dieses Teil die Nummer #10492.


			https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2018/marketing/Manuals_FAQ/Bearing_Sets_Lagersets_2019.pdf
		




			Cube Stereo 150 C:62 / C:68 2018 / 19 / 20 Main Pivot Set


----------



## jschma (3. Oktober 2021)

OK dieses Teil konnte ich jetzt tatsächlich nicht finden  Und der UK-Shop liefert nicht nach DE.

Ich probier notgedrungen mal das oben erwähnte teil. Ich mein, wenn es passt dann passt es oder?  Und falls nicht, dann zahl ich die Retour-Kosten.


----------



## StefanF91 (3. Oktober 2021)

Letztlich brauchst du ja nur die Mutter. Vlt. passt die ja?

Hab bei meinem Stereo 150 mal ein Foto von der Mutter gemacht.

Das Teil ist momentan scheinbar nur schwer zu bekommen:








						Cube Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager Stereo 150 C:62/C:68 ab 2018 online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Cube Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager Stereo 150 C:62/C:68 ab 2018 +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Zubehör Rahmen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## jschma (3. Oktober 2021)

StefanF91 schrieb:


> Letztlich brauchst du ja nur die Mutter. Vlt. passt die ja?
> 
> Hab bei meinem Stereo 150 mal ein Foto von der Mutter gemacht.
> 
> ...


Genau, die Mutter würde mir erst Mal reichen, dann kann ich zumindest wieder fahren. Die Lager tausch ich dann aus, sobald die Teile vom Händler geliefert werden.

Eigentlich eine gute Idee, dann geh ich auf "Mutter-Suche"... vielleicht sind die ja "genormt" über die Modelle hinweg. Wenn ich die Mutter nicht einzeln finde, behalte ich eben das komplette Set für 25€. Aber erst mal schauen, ob es überhaupt passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piro92 (5. Oktober 2021)

StefanF91 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist momentan scheinbar nur schwer zu bekommen:


Vermutlich geht es öfters bei den Cube-Rahmen verloren


----------



## jschma (8. Oktober 2021)

Hab noch eine Rückfrage, vielleicht habt ihr da eine Einschätzung.

Die verlorene Mutter hab ich jetzt ersetzt. Leider hat der Fahrradladen mir nur die Mutter plus Bolzen geschickt. Nicht aber neue Lager für die Schwinge. 

*Ist ein Austausch der Lager Pflicht? *Oder ist das eher unrealistisch, dass die was abbekommen haben. Sofern man das aus der Ferne sagen kann 

Danke vorab!


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (8. Oktober 2021)

Würde ich nicht austauschen, mache ich eigentlich erst wenn die Lager anfangen zu knacken.
Erst mal fahren und wenn dir was auffällt (Spiel, Geräusche) kannste die immer noch wechseln.


----------

